# only sac seen at 6wk scan



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi
    To cut along story short i,ve suffered 3m/c in a year all natural BFP am pregnant again 6wks 5days been taking 400mg cyglogest for 2 weeks and 75mg aspirin for 6wks. went for HCG blood tests last weekend 19/6/11 levels were rising but not doubling and the final test on monday 20/6/11 they were 960 which i don't think are high enough. Had a scan on friday 24/06/11 sac seen but nothing else i was 6wks that day. They said the sac looked healthy and was the correct shape and that i should go back in 10 days for a rescan. I am beside myself with worry i'm not experiencing many preg symptoms just sore breasts. In my heart i just feel there is no hope and i think the only reason i haven't m/c this time is because of the cyclogest. Please be honest what are the chances that when i go for my rescan on monday they are going to see my baby and a h/b. My DH is convinced we,ve cracked it this time and everything will be fine is causing arguments between us he thinks i should be more positive. I know that but i need to prepare myself to if the worst happens.

                                                  Thanks    for a miracle

                                                                Nick


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's understandable that you would be very scared, but you have to take comfort from the fact that the hcg although its not doubling, it is rising. I can't give you any chances, but things at the moment don't sound drastically concerning. It's still fairly early to have lots of symptoms. I know it will feel years till your next scan, but stay positive,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,
                Thanks for the reply going for more bloods tomorrow i phoned the hospital earlier as i thought this might put things more in perspective before Monday. Will keep you posted and thanks again. All i can do is 

                                Nick


----------



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, 
    Been for HCG levels today and they've only gone up to 1600 they were 550ish on the 20th june so that 10 days. Thats not a good increase is it?
                                               
                                                Nick


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid it doesn't sound hopeful, we would usually expect it to increase more than that. However, o always say never give up hope, and just try and focus positively on the next appointment,
Please let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Every1,
            Well my dreams are shattered yet again, went for my rescan on 4/7/11 and there was no development and sadly i m/c 3days later. Went last night for my blood results at the spire clinic and they have found out i,ve got a blood clotting disorder and my chances of a healthy pregnancy without medication is 10%. At last my d/h and i think some1 with an answer. Doc told me that by taking 150mg aspirin and heparin injection form about day 14 of my cycle until wk 13 of pregnancy increases my chances to about 85% of a healthy pregnancy. Just as my d/h and i had given up, this time has been hard for me cos i had gone a few weeks longer in the pregancy d/h said he couldn't see me go through this again and we should try and move on. But now we both feel with the odds we've got we have to try again otherwise i feel the pain and loss we've gone through would be pointless. Thanks for every1s support it's a journey we're all on together.    to you all and fingers crossed for us.

                                                              Nick xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry hun, thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

